# [SOLVED] Samsung R519 wont power up



## dassi95 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys,
So I took my 2gb ram out my laptop today to see what make it was as I want to get another one. Next thing every time I try to power up my laptop the monitor doesn't come on. Not even the fan at first just a blue light. I have taken and put back in the battery and the ram is in secure. Has this happened as I took my ram out when the laptop was still on?
Any help appreciated thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung R519 wont power up*

Hi try removing all power including the battery and hold down the power button for 30 seconds and also remove and reseat the ram then attach the ac adapter and try booting if it boots up ok put the battery back.


----------



## dassi95 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I did as you said and still only 1 blue light comes on. There is still power as my cd can eject and my fan turns on after a minute. Any other ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung R519 wont power up*

You may have shorted something when removing the ram whilst powered on, only a proper check would determine if there was damage to the board or components, it might be better to get a pro to test it.


----------



## dassi95 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, problem solved. I held the power down for a minute by taking the battery out and the battery on the motherboard. Now all working. Thanks for the help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung R519 wont power up*

Glad you got it sorted please remember when doing anything involving hardware on your machine to power off and remove the battery.


----------

